# Premier Groom 2010



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you do what so many 1st time competitors do....you left a little too much fur on. Did you go up to the judges and ask for a critique? I am always in awe of all the competitors.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

WTG!!! At least you jumped in the ring, I haven't had the nerve to try it yet, lol.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing work!! Love his trim =)


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

LOVE her clip - Fabulous !


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Way to get in there and go for it!! Keep us updated as you progress in your competitions.
Always wanted to try it


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

way to go!!!! Good on you getting out there, and certainly a very nice groom!!!! WELL DONE!


----------

